# hey guys i have a issue with a ebay seller



## underdog69s4u (Feb 9, 2009)

ok so 2 days before the auction ends i email the seller asking some info on the items and it was for 2 slot car sets AND A MIX OF CARS

THE CARS ARE NOW A ISSUE

the first responce i get is theres more than 2 cars ok i ask my wife she says go for it .so i bid on it now theres a pretty high price on shipping which is for priority mail so i based my bid on that . i win the item and pay for it 2 days later i ask about shipping just curious and exactually how many cars were included

the response i get is 4 or 5 cars are included

ok 4 or 5 cars alone are worth the price i won it at im happy well today i get a message telling me there is only one car as he was boxing it up thats all he could find he asks me if that's ok

even tho in the picture it shows 3 cars i sent another message to him after that

what should i do demand atleast the cars i see posted in the pics

could he be mad that it only sold for so little and wanting to cancel the auction

to me the cars were a bonus i still want the sets should i just wait and give negative feedback about missing pieces

thank you



heres the link

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7.l1313&satitle=160319694358&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Since you want the track I would try to work out a deal on the missing cars. I think knocking off $10 or $15 is reasonable since you are already paying a small fortune for shipping.

Next would be file with e bay.


----------



## Vinny7491 (Feb 4, 2007)

I see he has 100% positive feedback on ebay. I doubt he will risk negative feedback on a $20 dollar auction. I agree with 22tall. Ask for a partial refund.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*ebay scumb*

The description says a mix of cars. (Cars = more than 1) The pictures show more than 1 car. If you have already paid for the item, let him know that you expect exactly what was pictured and nothing more or less. That is what your fellow bidder was bidding on also. Maybe he will find the other cars. If he has somehow lost the cars and you still want the track. I agree to work out a discount for the missing cars. Kinda sad he can have the cars when its time for him to take the picture for the auction. Just make sure after you receive the track and 1 car. LEAVE NEGATIVE FEEDBACK. If we let these people off the hook easy we will have track and car auctions with track, 10 and 20 cars pictured for sale and only be getting track and 1 or 2 cars at the end! I will be suprised if you even get the track, or anything for that matter. Well Good Luck and have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would definately fight for the cars!!! You bid on the package, not just the track. If he had the cars for the pic's, he's got them now. The seller is trying to cheap out on you cause they were expecting more. I wouldn't take it. The cars were listed, you have the sellers response via email, and you have ebay arbitration on your side. I wouldn't doubt the seller is hoping you'll back out of the deal so he can relist them hoping for a better sale, and wouldn't be shocked if backing out of the deal is offered to you as you negotiate.. I'm almost willing to bet it won't ship priority either...


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Most Likley He Got An Offer For The Cars From A Prior Customer, I Get Them Ocasionaly Too. I Usually Would End The Item If It Had 0 Bids Or Sell A Duplicate Item. I Would Try To Get The Full Package. YOU COULD TRY TO FIND SIMILAR CARS ON THE BAY SHOW HIM THRU LINKS THE VALUE OF THE CARS AND THE CHASSIS, LET HIM DEDUCT IT FROM THE SALE PRICE, FREE TRACK JUST PAY THE SHIPPING.....


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

If he works a deal and refunds some of the cash, leave a Neutral and explain why with the comments section.

If he says No leave a Negative.

Life's too short to dicker around with people who don't get it.


----------



## underdog69s4u (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

This is totally unacceptable. Im not saying its your fault or anything but when something like this lists a 'mix of cars' and doesnt show them, thats a bit shady right there. But yeah, either make him cough up the cars the pic did show, or cancel the transaction. He's giving some mealy mouthed excused for why he cant follow thru, so Id be suspicious of even working a deal on the remaining track.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

$30 shipping is also out of line for the quanity of track in question IMHO.

I'm with the rest, tell him he can either send all the items pictured or send a refund. Also consider that "packing" may consist of tossing the cars in the box with the pile of loose track. Someone did that to me with 4 TycoPros when I bought the set for the cars.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I notice that "nuking the site from orbit" is not one of the options listed. I guess this might be considered too extreme... In all seriousness, I am amazed that ebay bad apples don't get weeded out. The feedback system has been pretty much set up with a bias towards the buyer yet we continue to see abuse in our realitively small end of the sales spectrum. 

What do you guys (and gals - I didn't forget Sarah) think allows the bad and ugly to keep selling? My own opinion is many of the people taken don't realize that they have been taken. For example, they may not know the minty NOS TJet is really an AW chassis/body or know that there is a substancial value difference between the two items. Does it come down to the fact that sellers mostly prey on unknowing buyers and just take the beating the few times a knowledgeable buyer fires back? IMHO, this would be an interesting discussion.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I say this is a rip off. Like someone said, he had the cars for the picture.
Anyway Tyco track is plentiful, I have lots of it if you need some cheap.

I would be tempted to refuse delivery if there is only 1 car.
Just my thoughts.

Thanks and good luck,
Keith


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*like it or not we are talking about fraud*

since the item was mailed - I'd contact the seller and state that you were expecting 3 cars and will settle for no less. I would also launch a inquiry with ebay about the cost of shipping and the auction not being that you were sold. I would contest everything until I had what I was told I was getting. 


good luck,

Bob


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I agree w/getting items as shown & stated! Shipping charge certainly is excessive, but if agreed upon....? Resinmonger, looks like your good points
require you to lead a new thread!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Make sure you save all corresponence with this seller!!!! You may need it is there's a dispute. Especially the earlier ones that describe a mix of cars... CYA!!!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Agreed that you bought what the picture showed, agreed to the shipping terms, and are not getting same. Simple as that - what you get should be on your terms. I'd be polite too, but not overly patient. If somebody has stuff together to take a picture for a sale it is his responsibility to deliver same.

Broken record - if I use Paypal for ebay there are no transfers/echecks. I always pay with Amex. If you don't receive what you bought there is a whole layer of very effective defense.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Save those Pictures!

He may remove them if he is using his own hosting.
You need them as evidence.
Later,
Keith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, 
I really enjoyed epay back in the day. Now this is what it's become. Buyer beware at the highest level. Ask for pix, ask specific questions if you have a concern about the details, be the ultimate AH if you're the buyer. Then again, expect the same if you're a seller.  rr


----------



## underdog69s4u (Feb 9, 2009)

i sent him a email this morning and still no response 12 hours later


----------



## underdog69s4u (Feb 9, 2009)

30 hours still no answer


----------



## underdog69s4u (Feb 9, 2009)

ok 36 hours later he has refunded 10 $ and told me it comes with what is in the picture what a asshole


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i would have a problem with this.but,buying online can be risky.he probably said"mix of cars"to up the bidding.now you have an issue,and he's trying to placate you by saying ya get whats pictured???everything should be in the pics!that is how we know what we are getting!pics are our only way of knowing what to expect upon delivery,and if someone does not show evrything in the auction,they are not a good seller IMO


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Hit him with negative feedback


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

That listing was totally misrepresented and then the extra email of the cars backs it up. I don't dabble on the bay like I used to due to the stuff i got sometimes (I never asked but went by photo) or the buyers who tried adjust my auctions after the fact and bid without asking a single question. Try to communicate with seller first then go to the Nazi Bay reps if he is scamming or just totally ignorant of the process. It used to be simple. I have dealt with very innocent people who were very appologetic when they sent me a few bodies very loosly packed with a wall wart that demolished everything and then I had to refund some non reading person for a junkyard that he described as junk, just as I advertised. Then there was the guy that..............Good luck.


----------



## underdog69s4u (Feb 9, 2009)

supposedly being sent priority mail so ill see in a few days what i get but he will defiantly be getting negative feedback regardless took 5 days to ship the item and then the bs i went through after the auction was over ill update when i receive the stuff thanks for the info i think that might be my last purchase for track tho my wife says i have too much 3 30 gallon tubs worth


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The general rule of thumb is anything over 5 30 gal tubs is too much. This was established by the Special High Intensity Technology team and published in their Mach 1987 journal. If I can find a copy, I'll post it.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

only five 30 gallon tubs?now wait just a minute,is that for each scale,or all together...i might be in trouble!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

slotnewbie69 said:


> only five 30 gallon tubs?now wait just a minute,is that for each scale,or all together...i might be in trouble!


The limit is for each scale. So, you can have 5 tubs each of 1:72 (Atlas, Aurora, Afx, Tomy, Tyco, Lionel, & Mattel), 1:64 (Max Track or similar track spaced for 1:64 versus 1:72), 1:43, 1:32 and 1:24 for a total of 25 tubs. Carefully note that the limit is per scale not per each brand. The sweet thing was that recent ammendment to break HO into the two distinct scales of 1:72and 1:64. Judges rulings are final.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Aw heck!!! I can still get 2 more tubs!!!! Sweeeeet!!! I need to go Shopping!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think it's pretty cut and dry ... you bid one thing, and another was delivered. 
You tried to work it out, he replies with half truths and lies. Case closed.

You are right, he is wrong.
All his bogus emails now are insults to your good faith.
It's time to fight the good fight!

File a fraud complaint with Paypal, ebay, your CC company and blast him in feedback.
I once told a guy who tried to rip me off that I was even filing a complaint with the Post Office. I argued that since he used the mail to defraud me, I had a case. I was shooting from the hip, but at the time it seemed plausible

He folded within 2 hours of that email.
It made me smile.

Victory is sweet!

Godspeed man!


----------



## underdog69s4u (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks again i asked him about shipment yesterday he said he sent it priority i wanted to make sure since it was a high shipping cost now if he sent it priority i should get it withen a few days i also asked him about a confirmation number since i allways get them when i sell something so i can daily watch the progress of the postal service he replied he didnt get it since it wasnt included oh well 


ok 5 tubs of track is ok what about a limit on cars right now i have 2 double sided hotwheels cases full i know its not many compared to im sure most of you but its a start


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Bob Beers has set the upper limit of a reasonable car colection at 35 Trillion. That does include all scales so you have to plan carefully.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

resinmonger said:


> Bob Beers has set the upper limit of a reasonable car colection at 35 Trillion. That does include all scales so you have to plan carefully.
> 
> :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


Stop exagerating!! Bob does not have 35 Trillion cars... you forgot the decimal. It is more like 3.5 Trillion. 
I have decided that I am not obsessing until I pass the 4 Trillion mark... unless Bob has passed it also... then I'm just another amatuer collector!!

:thumbsup:

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## underdog69s4u (Feb 9, 2009)

well i still havnt received the tracks i filed a claim with paypal and haven't heard from him since Saturday


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If you check out this sellers feedback, he is just now getting feedback for items sold in the same time frame as your track. I had my doubts it would all fit in a large priority flat rate box, so it most likely will be going 1st class or....gulp.... parcel post.... which can take 3 weeks or more to go anywhere. Hang in there!! I always had a hard time guessing shipping when I sold stuff on the bay, and I usually paid more for postage then I charged. Good luck and keep us informed..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bob Beers only has that many slot cars cuz he keeps stealing them from Tom and Danny when they snooze at the slot car shows.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

What happens at the show, stays at the show...


----------

